# Pics of me !



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Thought i would take some quick before pics as im gonna start my next cycle next week and it should be intersting to compare these to the ones in 9 weeks.

all feedback welcome, oh and the tattoo is in progress so no missed a bits, its gonna run to my neck ! AND NO IM NOT HALF BLACK OR A HALF CAST !



















Getting ready to start the next cycle hopefully on mondaym will be doing Deca, Test E & Dianabol followed by a 2 week run of winny @50mg a day. Had great results with my last cycle of Deca and Dianabol and 2 weeks winny. But broke my hand about 6 weeks ago so hopefully if all goes well i will be able to get going, i lost some muscle but more so deffinition.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big boy,

How much do you weigh?

How tall?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Im 6ft 1 and weigh approx 18 St !


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

You look like one big dude.....cant wait to see the next pics 

Do we errrrr wanna know how you broke yer hand??? 

All the best


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

lol at leanman on the hand thing i thought that as soon as i read it. good effort mate.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

I broke my hand fighting in town, sure won the fight but really ****ed off about the broken hand, never brokw a bone in my life, not impressed !


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have broken at least 6 bones so far and am only 22 :/

Play a lot of rugby and never did much training until recently so that would explain it.

No more breaks for me now though I hope as Ihave had my fair share :/

Looking big BTW...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Whos the picture of? I recognise him from somewhere


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you dressed for a bank robbery in that pic btw?

lol


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

you may recognise me from the jam jars !


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

You look huge mate - good traps and guns. Nice tat also. Got any pics of the wheels?

Keep it up.

XT


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How did you get those traps so fcuking big. I bet your one of those guys that dont even have to work them..............I think I hate you.  Man you are way way way bigger than I thought you would be. You and Tuc Biscuit. Wow impressive. What guy would be stupid enough to fight you? Oh thats right just add alcohol.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

no, i do give my traps a blast once a week, tuesday i do chest and arms, friday sholders and back and sunday legs, all 3 times i do 15 mins cardio and my abs, getting the traps big took playing around to find what worked best for me, and beieve it or not it wasnt the free weights for my traps it was that machine that is for your deltoids that u sit hold the handles and lift with your elbow and arm, (like your doing the chiken dance) but using a contraction methodi do a set of 10 then hold the bars up for 10 secsonds alowly jerking them, it starts to really wreckj the traps, after 5 sets you can feel your traps feel like led, it seems to have worked well, but saying that, the pics are after 6 weeks of no training.

thanks for the comments !


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

I have broken all my fingers except for my right index.. I played AFL in the old days  Ask any AFL player and they would have the same sort of story..


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

can you get any pictures out of paint to demonstrate which should machine you mean and what u mean i am not quite sure!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

If you mean which machine is it i use, its called a Lateral Raise, i found a picture of it here,

http://www.rockyview.ab.ca/chestermerehg/frames/main/athletics/fitness%20room/MVC-014S.JPG

copy and paste that into your browser and prepare to say, what, that one !!!, i know its aimed at the delt's but if you do the slow contraction training for about 10 secs after each set and gently bounce your arms up and down a few centimeters then you should feel the strain in your traps, weird but hey, it works for me !


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

i think he means bent arm side laterals m8 im not sure tho

i need to imbrove my bench has any 1 got any tips 4 me?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They dont hit the traps like a shrug though.

Traps lift the shoulders, that is all they do.

There will be some tension using side laterals on the traps but shrugs hit the muscle group directly.

Traps like calves can be very stubbern group to build.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking good matey


----------

